# Link in Tab / Neuem Fenster



## Malaxo (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab mich daran gewöhnt im FF die Links mit dem Mausrad zu öffnen (Neuem Tab) aber nun ist mir aufgefallen das target="_blank" eigentlich nicht mehr funktioniert. Wie kann ich das im FF machen?


----------



## dibe0014 (13. Januar 2007)

Hi,

kannst du deinProblem konkretisieren? Möchtest du dass target="_blank" ein neues Fenster öffnet oder wird bei dir trotz target"_blank" die Seite im gleichen Fenster geladen?

Gruß,

Benjamin


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Januar 2007)

Unter FF->Extras->Einstellungen->Tabs ...mach da mal das Häkchen weg unter _Links, die das Öffnen eines neuen Fensters erzwingen....._

vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------

